# Can someone help me identify if these wall sidings are ASBESTOS?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

That is plywood siding, T1-11 to be exact. All wood no asbestos.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The paint however....
is probably full of lead.:yes:


----------



## LynniieRockz (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks alot! i feel a bit better now! i just have to find an inspector to test our insulation.. 
If it's not so much to ask, if my walls were insulated with asbestos could the fibers be getting into the air through nail holes?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

What on earth has caused this "Sky Is Falling" frame of mind you are in?


----------



## LynniieRockz (Oct 9, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> What on earth has caused this "Sky Is Falling" frame of mind you are in?


 :laughing:

Well i been having chest paint for a while i have to get this checked out and yes i been leaving it behind:no: that is why i been so paranoid


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> The paint however....
> is probably full of lead.:yes:



not necessarily:no:


----------



## LynniieRockz (Oct 9, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> not necessarily:no:


Thanks! i dont think the paint is as old as the house


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Worrying will do more harm than the lead or asbestos.(if there is any)


----------



## LynniieRockz (Oct 9, 2011)

:001_unsure: Yeah.. you're right.. i need to stop worrying, i tend to do it alot.:no:




rusty baker said:


> Worrying will do more harm than the lead or asbestos.(if there is any)


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

LynniieRockz said:


> :001_unsure: Yeah.. you're right.. i need to stop worrying, i tend to do it alot.:no:


If it's any comfort, asbestos siding has little to no risk unless you create a condition that causes airborne fibers. The fibers are used to strengthen the cement in the production process.

As a teenager, working with my dad, we used to cut asbestos laced siding with an abrasive blade, swimming in a cloud of dust. I also used to smoke 2 packs a day, ride motorcycles, binge drink, drive recklessly......

If i were you, I'd stop worrying about dying and worry more about living.

Ever been sky-diving?:laughing:


----------



## LynniieRockz (Oct 9, 2011)

loneframer said:


> If it's any comfort, asbestos siding has little to no risk unless you create a condition that causes airborne fibers. The fibers are used to strengthen the cement in the production process.
> 
> As a teenager, working with my dad, we used to cut asbestos laced siding with an abrasive blade, swimming in a cloud of dust. I also used to smoke 2 packs a day, ride motorcycles, binge drink, drive recklessly......
> 
> ...


No i havent :no:
But I really been wanting to though! how funny i worry alot about all of this but not about sky diving and the possibilities of the parachute failing or getting stuck on a tree:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

LynniieRockz said:


> No i havent :no:
> But I really been wanting to though! how funny i worry alot about all of this but not about sky diving and the possibilities of the parachute failing or getting stuck on a tree:laughing:


Well, I don't want to get philosophical, but that's a control thing.

We don't fear the things we have control over, even if it happens to be jumping out of a perfectly good airplane.:laughing:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Here at DIY Chat we also do Psyche evaluations on Wednesdays and open heart surgery on every third Saturday, you just missed the heart surgery for this month but check back.:yes:


----------



## southshoreconst (Feb 13, 2011)

How about testing for mold? just to be sure .


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

All these things your so worred about should have been addressed with the home inspector before buying the house.
You say you had or are having windows installed. Any of that rotted T-111 needs to be addressed before windows go in.
The reason it rotted and will rot agin even if it gets replaced is because it's sitting to low to the ground. It should never be closer then 12" from the ground or splach back is going to distroy it.
If it was my house I'd cut it out 2' from the bottom, install OSB board the same thickness over that area and vinyl side over the whole wall. That way there's almost no maintance. 
When you remove the T-11 you may just find that mold you were looking for plus rotted bottom plate and damaged insulation needing replacing.


----------

